# namechange



## frankiedawrench (Feb 28, 2008)

is there a way to change your username


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Contact Lorian or a Mod...


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

I think its only Lorian that can do it? I could be wrong?

Heres the link to his profile anyway :thumbup1:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/lorian/


----------

